# Which will be the best camera Sony , Canon or Nikon , I Wanna buy One



## beastboy (Jun 1, 2013)

I want to buy a Digital Camera for my Father , i have heard that Nikon and Canon are the best in the class, with Sony catching up on a steady pace , recently Sony Launched it 700 Series of CyberShot Cameras , i am very much impressed by the price it is offering for the DSC W710 and DSC W730 which are coming at a cost of around Rs.5400 and Rs.6800 respectively , but some peoples told me that the images captured by sony cameras have a red effect in them , mean to say they look a little bit red compared to the real image , so i want to know which other cameras from Nikon or Canon with the similar comparable features as the Sony DSC W710 or DSC W730, i can consider buying for my father , please share your expert opinions here  and help me find the best camera for my father within the specified price range.

KEY FEATURES OF SONY CYBER-SHOT DSC-W710 POINT & SHOOT (BLACK)
35 mm Equivalent Focal Length: 28 - 140 mm
16.1 Megapixel Camera
2.7 inch ClearPhoto TFT LCD
Super HAD CCD Image Sensor
5x Optical Zoom and 20x Digital Zoom
HD Recording
f/3.2 - f/6.5 Aperture


KEY FEATURES OF SONY CYBER-SHOT DSC-W730 POINT & SHOOT (BLACK)
35 mm Equivalent Focal Length: 28 - 224 mm
8x Optical Zoom and 32x Digital Zoom
2.7 inch ClearPhoto TFT LCD
16.1 Megapixel Camera
HD Recording
Super HAD CCD Image Sensor
f/3.3 - f/8.0 Aperture


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2013)

Assuming your budget is around 7-7.5k

No to W710, it doesn't have OIS.

W730 is good and you may want to check SZ1.


----------



## beastboy (Jun 5, 2013)

nac said:


> Assuming your budget is around 7-7.5k
> 
> No to W710, it doesn't have OIS.
> 
> W730 is good and you may want to check SZ1.



i didn't knew this thanks for pointing out the difference , what other options is DSLR and digicam are available within the price range of 10K


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2013)

DSLR would cost 20k minimum.

Around 10k budget *IXUS 255* is the best I can think of.

Under 10k, 
SZ7
SX160


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 6, 2013)

If you want to stick to your 7- 8k budget, I think you cannot go wrong with Canon A3300 IS..which is around 8k..

It is my first P&S and i've had fun with that..! You've said that it is for your father, it has got an Easy mode which makes it easy for them..
You can check my shots with the camera here..
Flickr: axelzdnly1's Photostream


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Some nice photographs axel...

A3300IS is discontinued. It should be old stock. And 8k is too much for the camera, I think it was last selling around 5k+ before disappearing from the market. Even A4000 is selling under 8k.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 6, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Some nice photographs axel...


Thank you sir!



nac said:


> A3300IS is discontinued.



 discontinued?  mr.nac.. will they repair mine..? still in warranty( off-topic )  i'm having a problem with the lens, the mechanical gearing has been troublesome, so I gave it a small push..now i'm rotating the lens manually like a dSLR to focus!


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2013)

That's funny 

Fuji bridge camera owners proudly says that they have DSLR like controls like "barrel zoom". But you have that in your compact without shelling out that much 

Yeah, sure they will service your camera and warranty will be in effect for 2 years from the date of purchase.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 6, 2013)

nac said:


> Fuji bridge camera owners proudly says that they have DSLR like controls like "barrel zoom". But you have that in your compact without shelling out that much



Too good!    Now, should I really go for the repair..?


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

You should...


----------



## beastboy (Jun 7, 2013)

now after some research i dont want to waste my money on just choosing a small size Point and shoot camera i can raise my budget upto 10K , plus a few extra thousand depending if its really worth and on the suggestions from expert peoples like you , i want to go for SLR like compact camera(Fixed Bridge), i think that will work for me


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

A decent bridge camera wouldn't fit in your budget.


----------



## beastboy (Jun 7, 2013)

Camera feature search: Digital Photography Review

Here is a link   Camera feature search: Digital Photography Review

from this link can you please tell which cameras will suit my budget : will any SLR like camera will fall in my buying range


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

That's really funny.  I thought the link will take us to the list of short-listed cameras. But 

Even though you can find bridge cameras for 10k, I wouldn't suggest any. That was just my opinion...


----------

